# black light fish



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i was wondering if theres any fish that will glow under a blacklight?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

scorpions will, not that it matters. just a fyi


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

i thought over exposure of black light isnt good for fish or something


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that you may be talking about these new fish glowlight danios. They glow under infrared lighting:









There are also these glofish:










I wouldn't buy them though, they don't really appeal to me. They're obviously died too which is a deffinate no no.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yankee boy said:


> i thought over exposure of black light isnt good for fish or something


Some lights are harmful like uvc, uvb is safe though.
Infra-red lighting can also affect health in the long run.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks everyone i was looking for this because i was gonna put a 10 gallon by my computer and i mod computers and my computer glows in the blacklight and i was gonna have fish that glow 2 but i could probably just get some decoration that glows insted


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Glofish aren't dyed. They were created years ago to help detect pollution. They injected fluorescence genes into the fish eggs, and all the glofish today are decendents of those original fish. They inherit the color from their parents, and pass it on to their offspring. 
You can read all about them here: http://www.glofish.com/default.asp


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, it's true.
It's actually against PATENT law to sell them, although they're as easy to breed as regular zebra danios. I saw some homegrowns on Aquabid for cheap two days ago in the Cyprinid section under the name of Red Zebras, but I don't know if they're still available. You can't have them in California, but in Chicagoland they're okay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> They're obviously died too which is a deffinate no no.


Not dyed. Genetically altered. I believe they inject a gene from a flourescent jellyfish into the fish eggs that give the danios this glowing color. It is in no way unhealthy to the fish either.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are neat lookin!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

they cost $5-7 each!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unless you buy from the aquabid guy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe its a coral gene unless TFH got it wrong (just read an article about them lol)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

really? i never heard that it was coral, i heard that it was jellyfish. But maybe it is coral. Id be interested to hear what kind of coral. Did TFH say, Fishfirst?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope, just that it was a coral gene... I'll look it up again and make sure it was TFH... might have been FAMA or something like that.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

well i set up a new tank and here it is i could only get 1 glofish for now but i plan to get more heres all thats in the tank :
3 neon tatra
2 male and 2 female guppies
3 black tetra 
8 danios( 1 glofish, 5 zebra, and 2 long finned lepord) 
6 ghost shrimp 
10 tiny fry bn plecos


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's jellyfish genes, not coral, according to pretty much every source I've read. I did read Coral somewhere once, though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

tank looks nice, but when you say you just set it up, do you mean you just set it up?? if so, please read the basics of the nitrogen cycle sticky in the general forum, you might want to know that, you might end up loosing some of those fish pretty soon.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ohh no i already had the filter cycling for 2 months in my oscar tank and i took some water out my oscar tank and filled this tank half way, but good looking out


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

still will go through a cycle, just stay ontop of the water changes, and test for ammonia, keep it low, might have to do frequent water changes, and fyi, the water really has nothing to do with bacteria... it grows on the solid surfaces. so next time, just fill it up with clean dechlorinated water. let it run for a day or so. good luck


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> still will go through a cycle, just stay ontop of the water changes, and test for ammonia, keep it low, might have to do frequent water changes, and fyi, the water really has nothing to do with bacteria... it grows on the solid surfaces. so next time, just fill it up with clean dechlorinated water. let it run for a day or so. good luck


If the filter was established and from another tank, and most of the water was from the tank, then there shouldn't be too many problems. Again like you said, bacteria from ornaments and mature gravel helps too.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have had a few of these fish... I bought them for my son's first tank the month they were released (over 2 years ago). They just recently died. :-( Anyhow, they are cool fish. Not dyed but the decendents of genetically altered fish created in Singapore to detect pollution and health problems in humans. The FDA has approved them and sees no reason to regulate their sale in the US. 

I bought mine at Jack's Aquarium for $4.95 each when they were released. I checked www.glofish.com and it states that orange and green are expected to be released late 2006.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Wouldn't adding a lot of plants help cycle a tank faster? 
I've been wondering that, since plants feed off the nitrogen.


----------

